# Park Avenue Series, Books 1-5 by NYT million-copy bestseller Ruth Harris.



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

*SAVE! Five full-length novels.*

Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
*Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.
*
Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)-Decades was in the *top 5* on Amazon's prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the *Top 10* of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the *Top 10* of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists. The emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women."Absolutely perfect" -Publisher's Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) *Million-copy NYT bestseller! *The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the *Top Ten* of Amazon's prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)-LOVE AND MONEY was honored by the *Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club* and *#1* on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate-and murder-bring them face to face. "Richly plotted. First-class entertainment." -NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)-*A million-copy NYT bestseller! * Three likable, dynamic women-and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. "Sharp and stylishly written." -Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)-An *epic love story set in Paris and New York* during the *glamorous Jazz Age of the 1920's*. "A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters." 5-stars


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruth. . . . . . .

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Perfect for Mom on Mother's Day-1798 pages of bestselling romantic women's fiction by NYT bestseller Ruth Harris. Originally published by Simon & Schuster, Random House, St. Martin's Press etc.

Won't fit on my sig: http://amzn.to/JN5LuN


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Millions of copies sold in hard cover & mmpb!

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

1798 pages of bestselling romantic women's fiction by NYT bestselling author, Ruth Harris $6.99


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

1798 pages of bestselling romantic women's fiction by NYT bestselling author, Ruth Harris $6.99


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

1798 pages of bestselling romantic women's fiction by NYT bestselling author, Ruth Harris $6.99


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Five full-length novels. $6.99


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Bargain!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

She noticed that men liked sleeping with women richer than they were. She supposed it added to their sense of conquest. (DECADES)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

1798 pages of bestselling romantic women's fiction by million-copy NYT bestselling author, Ruth Harris $6.99


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

All she wanted was for all of them to be happy and, as she and Kirk celebrated their 7th anniversary, everyone was.
(HUSBANDS AND LOVERS)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Size six, thought Hank. She wore a black cashmere sweater and gray skirt that indicated her curves without blatantly advertising them. Her shiny hair was cut into a sleek bob and her big greenish-blue eyes were alive with intelligence. She wore a gold-and-diamond wedding ring and an expensive-looking watch.

Hank Greene, permanent outcast, perpetual reject, decided right away that Lincky Desmond was way out of his league and he hated her for it.

What, Hank asked himself in disbelief as she smiled at him, had he done to get so lucky? What, he asked himself, unable to take his eyes off her, was going on here?

(MODERN WOMEN)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

By the time dinner was over and she had had her share of wine and ridden back to Briarcliff in the red convertible with the top down and the stars out and the cold wind whipping her face, she was in love.

(DECADES)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Slash had been right when, on their honeymoon, he had realized that it was she who had married for money, not he.

(LOVE AND MONEY)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

"Doesn't your Duke wonder where you go every day?"
"He knows," answered Nicole. "I've told him—"
"And he's not jealous?"
"Well..." Nicole blushed.
"Well, what?"
"He thinks all writers are pansies—"

(THE LAST ROMANTICS)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

It never occurred to him that Jade was playing hard to get. Jade, he could tell, didn't have to play hard to get. She _was_ hard to get and George was a man who, when it came to women, couldn't resist a challenge.

(HUSBANDS AND LOVERS)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

All she wanted was for all of them to be happy and, as she and Kirk celebrated their 7th anniversary, everyone was.
(HUSBANDS AND LOVERS)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Five full-length bestselling novels. $6.99


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. $6.99
1798 Pages.
Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. $6.99
1798 Pages.
Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—The compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, a NYT bestseller, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A NYT bestseller! Three likable, relatable women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. $6.99
1798 Pages.
Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—The compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, a NYT bestseller, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A NYT bestseller! Three likable, relatable women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. $6.99
1798 Pages.
Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—The compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, a NYT bestseller, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A NYT bestseller! Three likable, relatable women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. $6.99
1798 Pages.
Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—The compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, a NYT bestseller, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A NYT bestseller! Three likable, relatable women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. $6.99
1798 Pages.
Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—The compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, a NYT bestseller, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A NYT bestseller! Three likable, relatable women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. $6.99
1798 Pages.
Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—The compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, a NYT bestseller, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A NYT bestseller! Three likable, relatable women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. $6.99
1798 Pages.
Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—The compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, a NYT bestseller, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A NYT bestseller! Three likable, relatable women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. $6.99
1798 Pages.
Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—The compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, a NYT bestseller, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A NYT bestseller! Three likable, relatable women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. $6.99
1798 Pages.
Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—The compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, a NYT bestseller, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A NYT bestseller! Three likable, relatable women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Boxed Set. 5 novels. Park Avenue Series by NYT bestseller Ruth Harris.
« on: April 28, 2012, 11:54:39 AM »
Quote  Modify  Remove
SAVE! Five full-length novels. $6.99
1798 Pages.
Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—The compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, a NYT bestseller, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A NYT bestseller! Three likable, relatable women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. $6.99
1798 Pages.
Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—The compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, a NYT bestseller, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A NYT bestseller! Three likable, relatable women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. $6.99
1798 Pages.
Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—The compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, a NYT bestseller, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A NYT bestseller! Three likable, relatable women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. $6.99
1798 Pages.
Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—The compelling story of a marriage at risk and a family in crisis, originally published by Simon & Schuster to rave reviews —”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, a NYT bestseller, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A NYT bestseller! Three likable, relatable women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. $6.99
1798 Pages.
Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—Decades was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists. The emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) Million-copy NYT bestseller! The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—LOVE AND MONEY was honored by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club and #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A million-copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. 
1798 Pages.
Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—Decades was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists. The emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) Million-copy NYT bestseller! The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—LOVE AND MONEY was honored by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club and #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A million-copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. 

Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—Decades was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists. The emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) Million-copy NYT bestseller! The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—LOVE AND MONEY was honored by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club and #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A million-copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. 

Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—Decades was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists. The emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) Million-copy NYT bestseller! The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—LOVE AND MONEY was honored by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club and #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A million-copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. 

Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—Decades was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists. The emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) Million-copy NYT bestseller! The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—LOVE AND MONEY was honored by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club and #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A million-copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Ruth--

I gave you a shout-out on Facebook BLB page--

Hope you are having a good 2013!

Dana


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Dana, Thanks sooo much. You're the best!  Much appreciated...How is 2013 going for you so far?  All the best, Ruth


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. 

Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—Decades was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists. The emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) Million-copy NYT bestseller! The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—LOVE AND MONEY was honored by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club and #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A million-copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. 

Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—Decades was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists. The emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) Million-copy NYT bestseller! The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—LOVE AND MONEY was honored by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club and #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A million-copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous but doomed 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. 

Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—Decades was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists. The emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) Million-copy NYT bestseller! The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—LOVE AND MONEY was honored by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club and #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A million-copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous Jazz Age of the 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. 

Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—Decades was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists. The emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) Million-copy NYT bestseller! The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—LOVE AND MONEY was honored by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club and #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A million-copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous Jazz Age of the 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

AVE! Five full-length novels. 

Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—Decades was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists. The emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) Million-copy NYT bestseller! The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—LOVE AND MONEY was honored by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club and #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A million-copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous Jazz Age of the 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

SAVE! Five full-length novels. 

Millions of copies sold in hard cover, mmpb & ebook editions.
Originally published by Random House, Simon & Schuster, St. Martin's Press, Macmillan.

Boxed set includes: DECADES, HUSBANDS & LOVERS, LOVE & MONEY, MODERN WOMEN, THE LAST ROMANTICS

DECADES (Park Avenue Series Book # 1)—Decades was in the top 5 on Amazon’s prestigious Movers And Shakers list; in the Top 10 of the Top 100 Paid in the Kindle Store; and in the Top 10 of the Contemporary Fiction and the Contemporary Romance Bestseller Lists. The emotional blockbuster about three generations of American women.”Absolutely perfect” —Publisher’s Weekly

HUSBANDS AND LOVERS (Park Avenue Series Book # 2) Million-copy NYT bestseller! The story of a wallflower who becomes a swan and the two handsome, successful men who compete for her love. HUSBANDS AND LOVERS, sold millions of copies around the world in hard cover, paperback and ebook editions and has been in the Top Ten of Amazon’s prestigious Movers & Shakers List.

LOVE AND MONEY (Park Avenue Series Book # 3)—LOVE AND MONEY was honored by the Literary Guild and Book-of-the-Month Club and #1 on Amazon's prestigious Movers and Shakers list. Rich girl, poor girl. Sisters and strangers until fate—and murder—bring them face to face. “Richly plotted. First-class entertainment.” —NY Times Book Review

MODERN WOMEN (Park Avenue Series Book # 4)—A million-copy NYT bestseller! Three likable, dynamic women—and the men in their lives. The right men, the wrong men, the maybe men. “Sharp and stylishly written.” —Chicago Sun-Times

THE LAST ROMANTICS (Park Avenue Series Book # 5)—An epic love story set in Paris and New York during the glamorous Jazz Age of the 1920’s. “A big historical novel full of larger-than-life characters.” 5-stars


----------

